# FR: venir/aller/partir/etc. (pour) + infinitif - omission de la préposition



## Mikamocha

Good morning:

I am having a hard time understanding when one should employ _pour_ to indicate a reason for an action: par exemple j'ai entendu des gens dire "je suis venu te coucher (pas de _pour içi_)" quand ils parlaient à leurs enfants. 

Mais je lis dans la phrase suivante (en parlant de Jésus Christ): "Et, comme le Sang n’avait pas encore été versé, Il était là *pour* les innocenter. Il était là *pour* nous innocenter, vous et moi." 

For me the reason for *POUR *would be the same (to indicate the purpose of an action). Why is it absent in the first example and absent in the second? 

Je vous remercie BEACOUP pour votre aide!


----------



## Aoyama

I don't really understand the question, but in your example :
"je suis venu te coucher" , adding "pour" is possible ""je suis venu pour te coucher" (or also : "je suis venu pour te mettre au lit").
Also : je suis venu pour te laver, te brosser les dents etc.
Likewise : je suis venu pour me reposer, pour boire un verre etc is possible.


----------



## itka

Avec les verbes "aller" et "venir", normalement, on n'a pas besoin de "pour..." :
_Il est venu travailler.
Je suis allée l'accompagner._
On peut cependant l'ajouter si on veut insister sur le but :
_Il est venu pour travailler, pas pour bavarder !
J'y suis allée exprès pour l'accompagner._
_Je suis venu te coucher.
_
En bon français (standard) je ne crois pas que d'autres verbes acceptent cette construction. On rencontre parfois cette structure avec certains verbes tels que "partir" "(r)entrer", mais, àma, c'est du langage familier.

Avec les autres verbes, la préposition "pour" est nécessaire :
_Il travaille pour gagner sa vie.
Il faut manger pour vivre.
Nous sommes sortis pour l'accueillir.
Il était là pour nous innocenter._


----------



## n-ray

Bonjour à tous, 
Pour les verbes _partir, rentrer,_ j'ai trouvé dans le Trésor (sans l'étiquette 'fam.') :
_partir faire une course
rentrer dîner
_En outre, je crois que l'infinitif devrait marcher avec _aller, s'en aller, arriver, courir, descendre, monter, passer, remonter, repartir, rester, retourner, revenir, sortir, venir. _Bref, les verbes de mouvement. Merci de me le confirmer, les francophones.


----------



## Aoyama

> Avec les verbes "aller" et "venir", _normalement_, on n'a pas besoin de "pour..."


Oui, témoin cette phrase (connue) d'une chanson de Gainsbourg :
_je suis venu(e) te dire que je m'en vais._


----------



## itka

> Pour les verbes _partir, rentrer,_ j'ai trouvé dans le Trésor (sans l'étiquette 'fam.') :
> _partir faire une course
> rentrer dîner
> _En outre, je crois que l'infinitif devrait marcher avec _aller, s'en aller, arriver, courir, descendre, monter, passer, remonter, repartir, rester, retourner, revenir, sortir, venir. _Bref, les verbes de mouvement. Merci de me le confirmer, les francophones.


Oui, j'ai oublié des verbes qui acceptent un infinitif sans "pour" comme _passer, revenir, _ou_ retourner_.
Pour ce qui est de _partir_ et de _rentrer_, je ressens cette tournure comme appartenant au registre familier, c'est pourquoi j'ai précisé "àma" c'est-à-dire "à mon avis". Comme je n'ai pas de livre de grammaire auquel me référer, je ne peux être plus affirmative. J'ai simplement dit ce que "je" pense.

Pour les autres verbes, ça se discute ! On peut les entendre, suivis d'un infinitif, mais il me semble que ça dépend beaucoup du contexte. Certaines phrases sont acceptables, d'autres, moins. Il me semble qu'on ne peut les employer qu'avec l'intention de donner un ton "familier", "populaire", marqué, par rapport à l'usage courant. Peut-être aussi, y a-t-il des régionalismes ?

Je ne sais pas ce qu'en pensent les autres, mais je ne les emploierais guère en français "soigné" et je serais très réticente à les écrire. Dans tous les exemples suivants, je préfèrerais ou bien mettre "pour" ou bien remplacer les verbes par _aller _et _venir_, quitte à les accompagner d'un complément :
_Je m'en vais étudier...  ---> je vais étudier
J'arrive acheter du pain ... ---> je viens acheter du pain
Je cours t'aider... ---> je viens tout suite t'aider
Je descends travailler...---> je descends pour travailler
Je monte manger...---> Je vais manger au premier (étage)
Je reste dormir chez toi... ---> je reste chez toi pour dormir
Je sors voir un film... _---> _je sors pour voir un film_

S'il te plaît, n'appelle pas ces verbes, "verbes de mouvement" comme le font certaines grammaires. Cela crée des confusions, car, par exemple, "rester" n'exprime pas de mouvement tandis que "marcher", qui en est bien un, ne fait pas partie de cette liste !


----------



## n-ray

itka said:


> S'il te plaît, n'appelle pas ces verbes, "verbes de mouvement" comme le font certaines grammaires. Cela crée des confusions, car, par exemple, "rester" n'exprime pas de mouvement tandis que "marcher", qui en est bien un, ne fait pas partie de cette liste !


D'accord pour ne pas les appeler "verbes de mouvement", mais "certains verbes de mouvement" ('rester' (='ne pas se déplacer') étant pour moi un mouvement, mais zéro).


----------



## youmetogether

Hello.
I do not understand when to use "pour" before a verb in the infinitive form.
For example:
He went to sleep...
Il est allé dormir... OR Il es allé pour dormir...
Which one is correct? And when is it appropriate to use "pour" or just a verb in the infinitive form?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## SwissPete

There is no *pour *in _he went to sleep_.

He went to sleep - _Il est allé se coucher _or _il s'est endormi_ (depending on context).


----------



## Seeda

Hi_

Pour _(+verb) indicates purpose and has the sense of 'in order to', 'so as to'.

As for the verb _aller_, you can add a plain infinitive right after it - _aller dormir, je suis allé manger, __ils vont partir_.


----------



## hacker man

I just read this sample sentence in my dictionary:

Il est venu spécialement pour te parler.

SHouldn't it be

Il est venu spécialement te parler.

Because I think the French say things like "Venez me voir!", not "Venez pour me voir!"


----------



## OLN

C'est juste.

L'adverbe est suivi d'une préposition indiquant le but de l'action : Venir justement/uniquement/seulement/spécialement/essentiellement *pour* quelque chose.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles. 

_Il est venu *pour* te parler_ = He came *in order to* talk to you. (goal)
_Il est venu te parler_ = He came and talked to you.


----------



## hacker man

Thanks again. Silly me!
Venez me voir = Come see me.
Venez pour me voir = Come in order to see me.


----------



## illinoise

What does "Je vais en Chine apprendre le chinois." mean?
Shouldn't it have been "Je vais en Chine pour apprendre le chinois." or "Je vais en Chine à apprendre le chinois."


----------



## OLN

Bonjour et bienvenue aux forums de WR, Illinoise. 
_*
à*_ ne convient pas.

Pour l'omission de *pour* après certains verbes, dont le verbe _aller_, lire [le début de] ce fil […].


----------



## illinoise

Thanks. But what is the meaning of "Je vais en Chine apprendre le chinois."? Is it "I am going to China to learn Chinese."?


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Yes, it is.


----------



## illinoise

Merci!


----------



## OLN

Didn't I write "omission de pour"? 
Your new thread you started was merged with this one, which is now called "FR: venir/aller/partir/etc. (*pour*) + infinitif - omission de la préposition"


----------

